

First We Read, Then We Write: Emerson on the Creative Process - garret
http://www.powells.com/review/2010_05_11.html?utm_source=overview&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss_overview&utm_content=First%20We%20Read,%20Then%20We%20Write:%20Emerson%20on%20the%20Creative%20Process&PID=18

======
Ixiaus
Emerson is one of my favorite authors. I think his philosophy on creative
output/self-expression is just as applicable for writing as it is for
programming; programming to me, is the ardent beauty and cogency of the
[programmer's] thoughts being expressed in a language that is ultimately
interpreted by a computer (rather than a human). It is an art - but,
programming without spirit is just "coding".

------
julius_geezer
The edition of Emerson around the house has in the preface a quotation from
Harriet Martineau, roughly "The logicians score incessant triumphs over him,
yet he is not vanquished."

It seems to me that Emerson was an outstanding journalist and writer on
current events. As a thinker, though, he strikes me as too frequently vague
and ready to make rhetoric cover for doubtful inferences.

